# Crit practice?



## mrchristian (May 2, 2007)

I'm located in Simi Valley, so anywhere in the west SF valley, Moorpark, Thousand Oaks, Camarillo, Oxnard...does anybody know if there are any regular crit practices?


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

there is one in camarillo at night (never went), ask around let me know too.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

steel515 said:


> there is one in camarillo at night (never went), ask around let me know too.


I haven't been in a couple of years, so take this for what it's worth.

Wednesday evenings at 6 pm(?) on Via Pescador. Take Flynn Rd. exit of the 101. Go north about .75 mi. Turn right on Pescador. Look for other cyclists.

50 laps, neutralized every 10 laps. Loosely organized by Camarillo Cycles. A good sized crowd.

Enjoy.


----------



## mcrent100 (May 14, 2007)

JSR said:


> I haven't been in a couple of years, so take this for what it's worth.
> 
> Wednesday evenings at 6 pm(?) on Via Pescador. Take Flynn Rd. exit of the 101. Go north about .75 mi. Turn right on Pescador. Look for other cyclists.
> 
> ...


I was told by some locals that the crit practice is Thursday nights at 6:00 PM.. I may try to go tonight if I can get off work a bit early today..I have never been but the above directions sound like what I have been told.. Just off Flynn rd in Camarillo..


----------



## mrchristian (May 2, 2007)

I just talked to someone who confirmed that it is indeed on a thursday. I'll probably hit it up the week before next when I get back from vacation.


----------

